# SD Nazgul vs BKP Juggernaut



## Larcher (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys

Ever since I started playing guitar I was always using actives. I've never really messed around with passive pickups. But I am getting a guitar built and I want to try them out. I've heard some nice clips from keith merrow/ola showcasing the Nazguls in action, which sound sweet. And bulb showing the Juggernauts, which also sound good. But the BKPs are like tripple the price of the SD's. 

So here I am.

edit: I play metal/core


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 27, 2015)

The SD Nazgul will probably serve you well for metal and core-related styles and it'll be cheaper than any BKP you can buy by quite a bit. Nazgul is definitely catered towards the metal/core styles and more aggressive playing, especially with its mid-range focus. The BKP Juggernaut might not be the best choice for those styles as it wont be as aggressive (although an OD or EQ can always fix this quite easily).

I'm assuming you used either an EMG 81 or Duncan Blackout in your experience with actives and here are some clips that compare each to the Nazgul.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMRCgOp-mDg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QDFoI2BKZA


----------



## Larcher (Feb 27, 2015)

thank you very much!

edit: Is there a nazgul set? like nazgul bridge/neck? or would it be better to have another pickup in the neck? I ask this because I like to shred with a nice warm sound and often play clean aswell.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Feb 27, 2015)

Larcher said:


> thank you very much!
> 
> edit: Is there a nazgul set? like nazgul bridge/neck? or would it be better to have another pickup in the neck? I ask this because I like to shred with a nice warm sound and often play clean aswell.


 
The nazgul bridge and sentient neck were created to be a good pair.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 27, 2015)

After watching this vid, the Duncan Custom (SH-5) would be my next passive acquisition hands down.

Their faces @ 4:00. 'nuff said.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 3, 2015)

Can a Nazgul be paired with a BKP Painkiller or cold sweat?

EDIT : Im sure its possible, is it Wise to mix pups like that or does it not matter too much, just the tonal sdifferences?


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 3, 2015)

Larcher said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Ever since I started playing guitar I was always using actives. I've never really messed around with passive pickups. But I am getting a guitar built and I want to try them out. I've heard some nice clips from keith merrow/ola showcasing the Nazguls in action, which sound sweet. And bulb showing the Juggernauts, which also sound good. But the BKPs are like tripple the price of the SD's.
> 
> ...



Try the BKP Blackhawks. I moved from playing active EMGs to those and its pretty remarkable how responsive yet loud they are.


----------



## Yianni54 (Mar 3, 2015)

sevenstringj said:


> After watching this vid, the Duncan Custom (SH-5) would be my next passive acquisition hands down.
> 
> Their faces @ 4:00. 'nuff said.




I have a Custom 5 in my Solar 6. Just bought a pair of Holy Divers to replace it. They should be here in another couple weeks if your interested.


----------



## indreku (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,
Are we talking about 6, 7 or even 8 string, I have tried the Nazgul in 6 and 7 string and there is a fair difference in the sound. 
I have no experience with Juggernauts(hopefully will try to get a set this year), but have played Aftermaths, painkillers, Blackhawks Warpigs.
I got a Nazgul and sentient set for my 6 string baritone in drop G(I play mixture of stuff go listen to "Horror Dance Squad" on youtube) and I actually sold them as fast as I got them, because didn't really like them - where bit dry for my taste, don't get me wrong they are good, but not my cup of tea. I currently play with Fastback beard combers custom set(that are said to sound like Juggernauts) - they sound good to me and they are much more cheaper, also installed a set to my friends 7 string the same set some time ago, he as well loves them.
Over the years I have tried a quite lot of different pickups(but still have a lot to try) and finding the right ones for each guitar is quite a difficult job, I have gone more of the custom route lately(considering Fastback and Bareknuckle as customs).
Side note, I did keep the Black Winter pup that I got with one of my guitars, the sound of it is quite suiting for me.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 4, 2015)

After owning bkps, dimarzios, duncans, emgs, ive come to learn a few things. bkp ALWAYS have this single coil spankiness too them. Clarity is awesome, but IMO to an extent. the bkps when i was recording music was so clear it actually made it harder to mix when recording. it was alot harder to get it to sit "just right" if that makes any sense. out of all pickups ive tried, my favorites are the seymour duncan nazgul. it has the perfect balance of clarity,attack, and its hot but not incredibly hot. If this helps at all. 

For all metal players, i highly HIGHLY recommend the nazgul. Ironically its the ONLY seymour duncan pickup that ive tried that ive liked as well, so i promise im not being company biased!


----------



## MattThePenguin (Mar 4, 2015)

The Nazgul is so brittle and harsh sounding to me, impossible to dial in tone.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 7, 2015)

MattThePenguin said:


> The Nazgul is so brittle and harsh sounding to me, impossible to dial in tone.



I feel the exact opposite about it, I think its got a very thick low mid to it, and a very open hi end. Then again, im not using a normal amp im using my axe fx where i use alot of EQ'ing outside of just the amp settings. but regardless its still the best pickup ive used for metal (both brutal deathcore where it needs to be thick and prog where articulation and clarity are a must)


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 7, 2015)

I find it one of the easiest pickups to dial in since its so big sounding and works perfect with 5150/6505 sims and Mesa cabinet impulses which there are a lot of. A bit too bright for soloing but with some EQ cuts you can get it to sound good.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Mar 7, 2015)

teamSKDM said:


> I feel the exact opposite about it, I think its got a very thick low mid to it, and a very open hi end. Then again, im not using a normal amp im using my axe fx where i use alot of EQ'ing outside of just the amp settings. but regardless its still the best pickup ive used for metal (both brutal deathcore where it needs to be thick and prog where articulation and clarity are a must)



I just can't get it to sound good on anything but a 5150, which in the Nazgul's defense it was designed around the sound of that amp.


----------

